

Odd lorem ipsum in Twitter Bootstrap - levycarneiro

http://postimg.org/image/p4krsoqvb/
http://postimg.org/image/c6pyonxs1/<p>Twitter bootstrap example page located at http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/examples/marketing-narrow.html has the following lorem ipsum:<p>"Cras justo odio, dapibus ac facilisis in, egestas eget quam. Fusce dapibus, tellus ac cursus commodo, tortor mauris condimentum nibh, ut fermentum massa justo sit amet risus."<p>Translation from Google translator:<p>"Tomorrow is just hating, protein and more on the need Payments. More protein, regional and industrial advantages, More More More More, just as the main mass of the Community."<p>Very odd, to say the least.
======
samwillis
It is almost certainly just randomly created text from a tool like
<http://www.lipsum.com/>

I just used that site to make this:
[http://translate.google.co.uk/#auto/en/Nunc%20velit%20erat%2...](http://translate.google.co.uk/#auto/en/Nunc%20velit%20erat%2C%20lacinia%20vel%20tincidunt%20ac%2C%20egestas%20sed%20odio.%20Curabitur%20sollicitudin%20ultrices%20turpis%20eget%20porta.%20Maecenas%20odio%20leo%2C%20facilisis%20sed%20ultrices%20quis%2C%20aliquam%20ut%20nisi.%20Nunc%20eu%20tortor%20massa.%20Vivamus%20in%20ipsum%20arcu%2C%20sit%20amet%20ultrices%20turpis.%20Duis%20porta%20pellentesque%20ultricies).

------
nemrow
I use Hipster Ipsum. Its hilarious! Heres an example of what it outputs.
"Stumptown viral four loko mlkshk pop-up, next level leggings mcsweeney's echo
park retro bicycle" <http://hipsteripsum.me/>

